# I found a pigeon on my backyard



## jtronics (May 6, 2012)

*I found a pigeon in my backyard*

I found this pigeon in my backyard yesterday after a heavy rain.. wet feathers and cant fly? what breed is this pigeon? im planning to buy a partner for this pigeon..


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Its a racing pigeon and it belongs to someone, Someone here from the phillipines may be able to help you to find its owner by tracing the legband. The owner may let you keep it.

Do you know how to care for it in the mean time? Water? food? Shelter from rain and wind?


----------



## jtronics (May 6, 2012)

its my first time having a pigeon.. i buy feed from feedstore and they give me pellets but this pigeon wont eat till yesterday.. maybe i hav to find other food for this pigeon.. 
if someone own this, let me know.. i willing to give it back to the owner.. they hav a ring and some numbers..


----------



## jondove (Nov 17, 2011)

If the pigeon doesn't eat, you need to hand feed him before he starves to death! 







This video shows how to hand feed peas to a pigeon, but you can use those pellets instead if you already have them, they provide complete nutrition for a pigeon, much better than just peas.

If he is not sick, maybe just not used to eating pellets, he should learn to eat them by himself after you pop a few in his beak.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

jtronics said:


> its my first time having a pigeon.. i buy feed from feedstore and they give me pellets but this pigeon wont eat till yesterday.. maybe i hav to find other food for this pigeon..
> if someone own this, let me know.. i willing to give it back to the owner.. they hav a ring and some numbers..


he may not recognize pellets as feed, so give him pigeon grain/seeds.

what is the information on the band.?


----------



## jtronics (May 6, 2012)

thanks for the advice guys.. i found good food for this pigeon.. 
ring bands NL.09 1719922


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well, if he can't fly and you could just pick him up, then he may just be lost and starving, or dehydrated. But he could also have been injured or could be sick. Please check him over really carefully to see if there are any obvious wounds or scratches on him. And take a look way down his throat with a flashlight to see if there are any whiteish or yellowish nodules down there. Look way down. If he is sick, or wounded from a preditor, he will need antibiotic or other meds.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

jtronics said:


> thanks for the advice guys.. i found good food for this pigeon..
> ring bands NL.09 1719922


you may want to contact this person to see if he can help you out with the band info to find his owner. 

here is the link: http://cittaloft.jimdo.com/contact/


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

Homing pigeons when kept in unfamiliar place win not eat or drink for few days all they think about is to get back home. Best would be is to let the owner know that You found his pigeon but it looks like the Band is from Holland = NL, pigeon is three years old 09 = 2009 this pigeon was bought or it had a NL band put on for show. Ask local clubs if any body lost a pigeon, don't give them details on band id, if yes then ask them for the description on the bird and to id the band number and if it matches the pigeon then give the pigeon back to its fancier. In Europe its illegal to catch and keep banded/ringed homing pigeons.
You may win a friend in Pigeon Fancy by doing the right thing


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

You can find information on band id here

http://www.npoveenendaal.nl/


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

If this is an import, someone is probably really missing the bird. I agree, ask around and let them give YOU the band number. If you just advertise having a NL bird anyone would try to claim it. Or it could have been bred there are banded with a NL band just to make it look special.


----------



## jtronics (May 6, 2012)

Till now theres no owner of this bird? i let them fly this morning after a minute he turns back to his cage.. 

i buy 3 pcs yesterday.. im happy reading stories about pigeon owner here.. thanks to this site and members for good advice..


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Hello. So you allowed him/her outside and he came back ? And he is eating now ?

Interesting. What are you feeding him ? Did you take the advice above and buy some seed ?

I agree with the others' suggestions. You have a bird banded NL and you are in the Philippines....sssssooooooo.....the Pigeon didn't fly there on his/her own !!!

Someone must have imported the bird. Interesting, because my understanding has been that the Philippines, as an island archipelago, has *very* strict rules regarding importation of birds.

If there is a place you can post or list a "found" pet, maybe do so. As suggested, do not list the entire band number; so if someone replies they will have to give the band number to YOU.

Personally, I do NOT think anyone will reply, and if anyone does... they probably will NOT be able to give you the matching number....so, ultimately you will probably be able to keep him/her, just fine. 

But I think to keep the Pigeon in good conscience with yourself, you should list/record (somewhere locally, not in NL) that she/he has been found.


----------

